# New to me - Beaverdam Dog Food



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Never seen this brand before. Came across it when I did some research on Facebook. I believe it is manufactured at Mid America Pet Food LLC
Beaverdam Pet Food | Quality American Dog and Cat food
Their prices seem very reasonable. $1.45/lb for their grain free line and $1.00/lb for their 26/18 Hi-Energy formula.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

DaViking - sorry to slightly hijack your thread, but just wanted your opinion on this NZ dry dog food. Although I am a raw feeder I keep seeing this advertised on Trade Me (like eBay) and wondered in your experienced opinion how good it is. I don't think we manufacture many better than average dry dog foods but this one according to the site is very high quality?
Thanks
Sarah

Natural Premium Dog Food Products | Ultra Pet Food


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I had actually came across this food. The whole "quality in the bag, not on the bag" thing going on with just a plain white bag. I got all excited about it after reading it expecting a fantastic ingredient list and I have to admit I wasn't super impressed with it. The "Hi-Protein" really isn't that high to me. It's only 27%. Blue Wilderness is higher protein than it. And it seems kind of grain heavy, at least too heavy for my likings.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks very very similar to Victor dog food to me.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

sozzle said:


> DaViking - sorry to slightly hijack your thread, but just wanted your opinion on this NZ dry dog food. Although I am a raw feeder I keep seeing this advertised on Trade Me (like eBay) and wondered in your experienced opinion how good it is. I don't think we manufacture many better than average dry dog foods but this one according to the site is very high quality?
> Thanks
> Sarah
> 
> Natural Premium Dog Food Products | Ultra Pet Food


The first thing that strikes me are the low energy per kilogram. Granted the daily amount of energy needed can vary a lot but this looks a little bit on the light side. Probably have to feed more. (Beef) Tallow is a saturated fat low in linoleic acid. It's ok for energy but that's about it. If it is from grass fed sources chances are that it contain more linoleic acid than normal, a good thing. It doesn't say how much omega-3 is in the food. I would guess not too much since it only contain 80 IU/kg of vitamin E. Omega-3 fatty acids cause vit E depletion and they would probably add more if the amounts of omega-3 is anything to write home about. Other than that it doesn't look to shabby.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> The "Hi-Protein" really isn't that high to me. It's only 27%. Blue Wilderness is higher protein than it. And it seems kind of grain heavy, at least too heavy for my likings.


Studies have shown 26% protein to be the lower limit for muscle maintenance in *active sled dogs*. So, 27% qualifies as high protein. Don't get too hung up on the protein level, the vast majority do not *need* more than say 22% to 26%. Actually, the protein level in many modern GF formulas is more a by-product of wanting less carbohydrates. It is not needed and doesn't play any role, except generation of heat and increased intake of water, in most cases. We want less plants, not more meat if that makes any sense. But the energy must come from somewhere...


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

It is a carbon copy of Victor and much more expensive.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Studies have shown 26% protein to be the lower limit for muscle maintenance in *active sled dogs*. So, 27% qualifies as high protein. Don't get too hung up on the protein level, the vast majority do not *need* more than say 22% to 26%. Actually, the protein level in many modern GF formulas is more a by-product of wanting less carbohydrates. It is not needed and doesn't play any role, except generation of heat and increased intake of water, in most cases. We want less plants, not more meat if that makes any sense. But the energy must come from somewhere...


I definitely do agree about the less plants and more meat. I think that's why I get more hung up on the protein percentage because on the whole it equals more meat.


----------

